# كتب تعليم اوتوكاد autocad books



## enmfg (22 أغسطس 2008)

*كتب تعليم اوتوكاد autocad books

18 كتاب لتعليم اوتوكاد 2007 و 2008 و 2009

حمل من هنا

autocad books

*​


----------



## Arch_Sana (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لجهدك ... 
مشكور جدا


----------



## جيم الجيريا (23 أغسطس 2008)

*جيم الجيريا*

السلام عليكم احبائي في الله انا عضو جديد في هذا الموقع الرائع والذي سررت بالانتماء اليه .انا ادرس في تخصص التهيئة الحضرية السنة الرابعة وانتقلت باذن الله تعالى الى السنة الخامسة مشكلتي هي انني لا اجيد استعمال الاوتوكاد مطلقا وحتى برنامج map infoوهما من البرامج المهمة في تخصصي لذا اطلب منكم مساعدتي في تعلمهما ومن اين اقوم بتحميل الاوتوكاد وجزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## جيم الجيريا (23 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو من الذي يريد مساعدتي ان يرسل الي رسالة لكي اعرف بان طلبي لقي اذانا صاغية وشكرا لكم


----------



## abosadeer (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حندوسه (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوراخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## نوزادجتوعبدالله (30 أغسطس 2008)

:85::20:بارك الله فيك يا أخي.....!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل هذه الكتب سبق لنا طرحها بين صفحات مكتباتنا !
يتحتم اغلاق الموضوع لسببين :
الروابط دعائيه لموقع شخصى !
الكتب مكرره !

*الحذف والتعديل سارى على جميع المواضيع المشابهه بأقسام المكتبات!*
كل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## منارالعز (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_alduribi (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً لك......


----------



## نوره الدو. (23 يونيو 2009)

مرررررررره شكراااا 
الله يعطيك الله العافيه


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## shanchi (24 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور*


----------



## kreeem (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور ياباش مهندس ربنا يحفظك


----------



## ASHIK (25 يونيو 2009)

thank you a lot
thank x


----------



## ahmad ragheb (10 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور يا أخي*

شكرألك ولكني اتبعت الرابط ولكني لم اتمكن من تحميل شيئ ربما لم أعرف أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرأ:9:


----------



## ahmad ragheb (10 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء افادتي كيف التحميل


----------



## kanoza (19 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا لك على مجهودك 
وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## مووهوب (20 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك...........*​


----------



## بيكا76 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد كتب تعليم الاتوكاد باللغة العربية


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## faisal1409 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الكتب جميلة ومفيدة جدا جدا 
لكن تمنيت أن تكون بالعربي حتى تعم الفائدة للذين يريدون التعلم وتقف اللغة حاجز لديهم 
وشككككككرررا اولا واخيرا


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور كتير على الموقع الممتاز كتير


----------



## المهندس انور وجيه (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا حزيلا على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## dass (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيمن عبدالله (16 يوليو 2010)

شكراً وجزاك الله خير


----------



## semsem12 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور كتير كتب رائعة جزاك الله كل حير


----------



## رشيد معزب (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاكم الله خير دلوني على اسهل طريقه لتعلم الاوتوكاد بشكل الصحيح


----------



## amgadas (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن ترسل لى شرح تفصيلى لاوامر اوتوكاد 2009 ومشكور جدا على الكتاب واللة يوفقك


----------



## mahboul (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## mahboul (30 سبتمبر 2010)

انا ادرس في معهد تسيير التقنيات الحضرية في السنة الرابعة.لدي مشكل في استعمال الاوتوكاد.ارجو المساعدة.وشكرااا سلام


----------



## hasn820 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

سانكس


----------



## virtualknight (2 مايو 2011)

thanx so much


----------



## ASHRAF100 (30 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kilwa_x5 (9 مارس 2012)

الله يباركلك ويكرمك


----------

